
Study: Exposure to opposing views on Twitter might increase polarization - imartin2k
https://www.salon.com/2018/03/27/exposure-to-opposing-views-on-twitter-might-actually-increase-polarization-study/
======
dictum
Tone is a big factor, but the frustration with centrist politics has led some
people to actively pursue aggressive tones - "tone policing" is a seen as a
diversion tactic - so you're unlikely to see views opposing to yours presented
in a way you can acknowledge them.

The opposing views are presented roughly as "this is What's Right, if you
think differently, you're Part of The Problem", where "part of the problem" is
on the more euphemistic side of the spectrum, with "evil", non-human,
deserving of human rights violations etc also in this spectrum.

* * *

> Read: any attempt to reason with a conservative on Twitter is only going to
> make that person more conservative. And likely vice-versa with a liberal
> (though perhaps to a lesser extent).

"Though perhaps to a lesser extent" (on my side) is the motto of non-
extremists pondering extremism in current politics everywhere, forever. (For
avowed extremists, the pretense is dropped and the other side must be
eliminated because it is obviously Evil and must be quashed.)

